# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Նվեր Ռոմիա Հայրապետյան

## Արևանուռ

.*Անսահման սիրելով իր նմանին , բոլոր ժամանակների Մտածող մարդիկ տանջալի ցանկություն են ունեցել բացել իրենց ներսը` իր նմանների առաջ,արտահայտվել մինչև վերջ,գտնել էն լեզուն,որ իրեն կմիաձուլի ողջ մարդկությանը ու իրեն կազատի...միայնության սարսափից»*
Նվեր Ռոմիա Հայրապետյան


*«Խնձորենի», կտ.յուղ.75x100,2013թ.*


*«Եղիպատրուշի Աստվածածին եկեղեցին», կտ.յուղ 55 x 80, 2013թ*


*«Ծաղկաթափ», կտ.յուղ. 70 x 100, 2013թ.*


*«Խատուտիկներ», կտ.յուղ. 30x 35, 2013թ.*


*«Խոստովանություն», կտ.յուղ 100x 150, 2012թ*

----------

einnA (31.05.2013), Enna Adoly (03.06.2013), lusattik (30.05.2013), Lusntag Lusine (30.05.2013), Moonwalker (01.06.2013), Ripsim (30.05.2013), Ուլուանա (23.06.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Շատ գեղեցիկ նկարներ են:

----------

Enna Adoly (03.06.2013), Արևանուռ (31.05.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

«Նկարիչը» 2, թուղթ.ջր. 50 x 60,1990թ


« Արևածաղիկներ», կտ. յուղ. 75 х 75, 2006թ


«Օծում»,կտ.յուղ. 100 x 120, 2013թ


«Գիշեր.կնոջ երազներ», կտ.յուղ. 100 x 120,2012թ

----------

einnA (31.05.2013), Enna Adoly (03.06.2013), Lusntag Lusine (31.05.2013), Moonwalker (01.06.2013), Ripsim (31.05.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

«Պառկած կինը», կտ.յուղ 50 x 100, 2013թ


«Դաննայա», կտ. յուղ. 100 х 115, 2010թ


«Թիկնած կինը»,կտ.յուղ. 90 х 100, 2010թ


«Քնած կինը», կտ. յուղ. 100 х 100, 2011թ

----------

Enna Adoly (03.06.2013), Lusntag Lusine (04.06.2013), Moonwalker (01.06.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Նվերի ոճը, աշխարհընկալումը, գույների համադրությունը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց իմ սիրած կտավներից ,,Գարունն,, էստեղ չկա, փորձեմ գտնել, ավելացնել  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (03.06.2013), Lusntag Lusine (04.06.2013), Արևանուռ (31.05.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

«Գիշեր», կտ.յուղ. 50 х 60, 1992թ


*ՀԱՎԱՏՍ*

Հավատս մեռել: 
Այսօր է մեռել:
Շուրջ մեկ տարի է հոգևարքում էր…
Տառապում էի ես ողջ ժամանակ,
Քանի՜ անհավանական միջոց եմ փորձել կյանքի կոչելու, բայց...

ՈՒ հիմա՝ մեռել է հավատս:
Ես հագնում եմ հանդերձն ազատության ու գայլ եմ դառնում…
Լուսինը… նա հաճախ ունկնդիրն է եղել աղերսներիս, այսօր էլ վերջին մրմունջս կլսի ոռնոցով:
Ես թաղում եմ հավատս անսահմանության մեջ … ու ոռնում էլի , եթե ոչ սիրտս կպատռվի:

Ինչու՞ է հավատս մեռել :
Սպասում, լռություն…կեղծ է, զզվելի, ո՛չ…
Իմ հավատի գերեզմանաթմբին դնում եմ ցուցանակ՝ «Մի ստիր»:

Լուսինը հուսադրող ժպտում է:

Ես անթարթ նայում եմ: Երբ նա կձուլվի արևածագի կարմիրում, դուրս կգամ գայլի մորթուց , կդառնամ այն նրբիկ ու թափանցիկ աղջնակն, ում մի օր գեղջուկ կինն իր հոգու ողջ մաքրությամբ համեմատեց. «ինչ սիրուն ի, ոնց որ լուստրա էղնի»:

Իմ հնարած աշխարհում կջնջեմ բոլոր գույներն ու երանգները:
Ես դրանք կտեսնեմ Արևին բաց աչքերով նայելիս:
Ես սիրում եմ ՇԻՏԱԿԸ :
Ես սիրում եմ ԼՈՒՅՍԸ:

----------

Alphaone (01.06.2013), Enna Adoly (03.06.2013), Lusntag Lusine (04.06.2013), Ripsim (23.06.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

«Գարուն», կտ.յուղ.80x100

----------

Alphaone (01.06.2013), Enna Adoly (03.06.2013), Lusntag Lusine (04.06.2013), Moonwalker (01.06.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

*«Նոր գցած նկարի՝ «Հորթուկ»-ի, ծաղկափոշին եմ նկարում,. հորթուկի աչքերով եմ նայել՝ նրա աչքին ամեն ինչ կաթ է թվում..* - Նվեր Հայրապետյան

----------

Enna Adoly (03.06.2013), Lusntag Lusine (04.06.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

«Գիշերային բնանկար . ձիեր», կտ. յուղ 75 x 100, 2013թ


«Երազ», Կտ. յուղ. 20 x 50, 2013թ.


«Հորթուկ», Կտ.յուղ. 75 x 100, 2013թ. 


« Խորան»,կտ.յուղ. 50 x 150,2013թ            «Յասամաններ»,կտ.յուղ. 20 x 100,2013թ.

----------

Lusntag Lusine (07.06.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

«Պար», կտ.յուղ 110 х 130, 2006թ 



«Բաբելոն», կտ.յուղ. 100 х 125, 2006թ



«Երաժշտություն», կտ.յուղ. 90 х 110, 2006թ

----------

Lusntag Lusine (23.06.2013), Ուլուանա (23.06.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

«Մասրենի», կտ. յուղ. 100 x 100, 2013թ.

----------

Lusntag Lusine (04.07.2013)

----------

